# Quite frankly, I'm getting tired of this whole zombie thing.............



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I see the Sportsman's Channel is going to have a zombie TV show now. I think this thing is out of control....

http://www.thesportsmanchannel.com/zombie/​


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Probably just a Halloween thing on the channel, but as I've stated before, "best to be prepared, that,....oooor you could just lose your brain!"
Refer to picture at left.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I was tired of it before it started.......


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I can't say as a blame the companies for doing all this stuff. They are going to sell what people buy. But yes I agree I find it to be rather stupid.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL You know Hornady made a mint selling the Zombie Max rounds, I find it stupid as well, but if it were my company I'd be doing a happy dance.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

I have to say that although I've blown my share of zombie targets into confetti, I consider all the zombie gear to be comical at best. I know I'm never gonna have a use for zombie rounds or a neon green machete, but you can't blame the companies for selling all this crap to the people that clearly have money to throw away. I never even spent a dime on the targets, they were all downloaded and printed out, even they aren't worth paying for.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree with the manufacture's needing to gain sales to survive this economy, but now having a TV show dedicated to blowing away zombies is sending our young children the message that there's something out there. I can hear it now, little Jimmy's first day of kindergarten....Teacher: "Jimmy, what did you do this summer"? Jimmy: "me and my dad learned how to kill zombies"! I know there are numerous video games dedicated to that, but now dad is watching it on TV. Seems we could better serve our up and coming hunters/huntress more of an ethical hunting education TV to enhance what we are trying to teach them.
JMO


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I agree with you Mike. I fear it portrays the mindset that "blowing stuff away" is prevalent among hunting and shooting enthusiasts. Which could not be further from the truth. It is about so much more, and those reasons are to not conveyed often enough.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

All in fun, guys. It's a one time Halloween







show. What else could The Sportsmans Channel come up with for the holiday? Gut shot coyotes, aka Dead Dog Walking? That , in my opinion, did more harm to hunting, than a fake zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I missed the gut shot show.... Does not sound like I missed much.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

JTKillough said:


> All in fun, guys. It's a one time Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more JT, but then they turned around and ran another of his shows about predator hunting and it was just as bad.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I hear ya Mike. I should know. I married one ! LOL


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

thanx bones-thats the spirit!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The wife dressed up for a costume party and was unanimously voted first place. She did all her own makeup. It was pretty creepy to even look at her to say the least ! Thanks JT !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I am not a zombie fan. I think it's just for fun-n-games. One thing I am sick and tired of is the deer hunting shows. It's getting old! Who whispers in the woods after after you shoot a deer with a rifle? Like my 11 year old says whispers whispers gives you blisters blisters! LOL...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

OMFG.........please someone tell me this can't be my money at work!

http://washingtonexaminer.com/your-federal-tax-dollars-are-being-used-to-prepare-for-the-zombie-apocalypse/article/2515142

not only have we gone over the fiscal cliff, we have gone over the sanity cliff..... :runforhills:


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I don't believe that for a second. What you are actually watching is Nancy Pelosi & Company leaving on Thanksgiving Recess. That, my freinds is why zombies always crave brains! Folks always want what they don't got.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:roflmao:


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah it is getting out of control, have you ever seen that show Doomsday Preppers?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Went to the movies last night (don't ask the wife picked)..... Saw 2 previews for Zombie movies before I fell asleep for 2 hours....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hopefully it will start in D.C. and move onto California and so on.....Like JT said, they'll starve in no time !


----------

